# Wife asked for seperation



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

My wife and I had been married for 8 years, we have three beautiful children. Four years ago she had been lying to me about my business telling me we had money but the business collapsed and we were broke, with three kids. She ignored me and left to her mothers blaming me for the failure, over 6 months we reconciled and became closer. I started a new business I started hiding money and she was finding it and using it, then a safe and she found the code, meanwhile i was harboring resentment. I was thinking how dangerous she could be to my family(she left us on the street when the business collapsed) She never could tell me truth. But I held on trying to make it work. I was not happy, but I love her. Well 5 days ago she told me to leave and wanted separating. I did but I am so heartbroken and my kids are devastated I am falling apart and suicidal, dont know what to do. she has been my life for 12 yrs, now she has befriended this girl who's husband left her 3 months ago (out of the blue) and they are spending every minute of time together, I think she seeing someone else but she denies it.
how do I hang on , im dying


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

What was she spending the money on?

Could it be she's switched teams and this new girl is in fact who she is seeing?

Maybe the girls husband didn't just leave, he may have caught them and left, but not told you what he found out.


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you DC I have turned to God for support. Im still here and hanging on, I saw her tonight for the kids and I took a good look and thought why am I making myself sick over this woman, she has more issues than sports illustrated( terrible childhood ,weight issues, self esteem) and she needs help (never gets it) and im suffering because of this. Its not right. Am i going to die over her,


Shaggy , the money was spent on very poor buisness decisions as well as some excess, she was helping me with the buisness. But she continued to take money without telling me what was for. As for her friend I already thought of that its funny you said that, she had a red rose from her friend in her car and on FB she said I Love you, does this really happen???? what do you think


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bcc, I commented on your other thread, came to look at this one and just want to suggest not leaving your house, or if you have, move back in and tell her if she is the one that wants to separate then she has to move out. I think this is vitally important to a BS to embrace whatever rights they have (unless of course you personally prefer to be the one to leave your home).


----------

